# Speedcubing in Canberra



## darkerarceus (Apr 10, 2013)

Hey guys,

After Canberra Summer, which was great, a couple of us Canberra Cubers (+ Richie) have been keeping touch on skype and I've been pestering Jay to make this thread 

If you'd like to join the skype chat put your skype name in this thread and we'll add you 

We're thinking of doing some meetups soon, maybe sometime this holidays. How does Westfield Belconnen sound?


----------



## ottozing (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm so great at keeping promises 

But yeah, Belconnen sounds fine.


----------



## Bestsimple (Apr 10, 2013)

Finally...what took you so long?


----------



## darkerarceus (Apr 10, 2013)

ottozing said:


> I'm so great at keeping promises
> 
> But yeah, Belconnen sounds fine.



lol 



Bestsimple said:


> Finally...what took you so long?



I was waiting for Jay to start it!


----------



## ottozing (Apr 14, 2013)

Meetup on the 16th in Westfeild Belconnen from 10am - 4pm. Anyone interested?


----------



## darkerarceus (Apr 14, 2013)

ottozing said:


> Meetup on the 16th in *Westfield *Belconnen from 10am - 4pm. Anyone interested?



Sounds good


----------



## ottozing (Apr 15, 2013)

BUMP. So far, only me and Duy are able to go. If we don't get atleast 1 more person going, then the meetup's off.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Apr 15, 2013)

Add me to the skype group.


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Apr 15, 2013)

same


----------



## Logical101 (Sep 30, 2013)

Realy hard bump!
anyone up for a meet up in Canberra?


----------



## ottozing (Sep 30, 2013)

Sure  If you get enough interest I'll propose a date and location.


----------



## Logical101 (Dec 1, 2013)

bump


----------



## Yimpy123 (Apr 3, 2015)

*hard bump*


----------



## darkerarceus (Apr 3, 2015)

Yep, but I don't really post much. =P Jayden (ottozing) is pretty active though.


----------



## Yimpy123 (Apr 6, 2015)

Nice, I'll suppose we can discuss this with others at Canberra Autumn and we can see how we go from there, and maybe try and get others active on this tread.


----------

